
Streaming services disrupted in Venezuela as Guaido speaks following uprising - mzs
https://netblocks.org/reports/streaming-services-disrupted-in-venezuela-as-guaido-speaks-following-public-uprising-xyMGnbAZ
======
mzs
Nice article showing how Maduro regime uses social media:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/30/social-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/30/social-
media-remains-key-venezuelas-opposition-despite-efforts-block-it/)

